# this is what you call a small goose



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> this is what you call a small goose


I usualy call it a lesser or cackler but thats just me...


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Yea thats what we call them too.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Does the dakota decoy company plan on making duck decoys? JW cause you guys are all wearing DD hats, and you might know.

Nice mallards!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i only see one dakota decoy hat. the one on left looks like team realtree.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

He's pretty small, shot one a little smaller than that one time came in with a group of HUGE honks.

I also was wondering if you guys were coming out with Duck decoys? Just out of curiosity


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Used to be classified as Richardsons or Hutchins.Now all small geese are are lumped together and called Lessers.....2-3 lbs.Lots of them in Alberta ans Sask.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is tiny.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That goose is smaller then a greater.


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Yea Dakota Decoy will have duck decoys sometime next summer.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Matt Jones got himself an itty bitty on Sunday - showing it off with his Heisman pose. :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

My god where is that pic from? Ive never seen that one before but either way its a good one.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Classic J1S! I should post up some goose dance pics I have of him! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> My god where is that pic from? Ive never seen that one before but either way its a good one.


It's from just 2 days ago...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW...I can't believe I let you take that picture. 

Good times! :lol:

I'll take lessers over greaters anyday of the week. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> I'll take lessers over greaters anyday of the week. :beer:


Any goose that you can eat your limit everyday is awesome in my book. :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I will take the little guys anytime better eating and much easier to clean. Matt had a great weekend. He shot big geese , little geese and a antelope. The guy rocks on his super mag.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Whats the limit on hen mallards in SD???  nice pile of birds there :beer:


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

That thing is small but we got a couple of lessers to but it was still a fun hunt...


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Those things are tiny. I love them little geese, I killed one the other day that was 1.7 lb.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> I will take the little guys anytime better eating and much easier to clean. Matt had a great weekend. He shot big geese , little geese and a antelope. The guy rocks on his super mag.


......and he handed me my first banded duck!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Used to be classified as Richardsons or Hutchins.Now all small geese are are lumped together and called Lessers.....2-3 lbs.Lots of them in Alberta ans Sask.


No, They are now classisfied as cackling geese. Lessers are bigger than the former Hutchies/Richardsons geese, yet smaller than the Interiors.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow that should be the photo for the next picture caption contest


----------



## slicendice (Sep 16, 2008)

you need some work on that heisman pose haha jk nice pic


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a good hunt


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice to see you guys hunting together again. :beer:


----------

